# Turbo



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

Is it possible to add a Turbo to a TC30or any of the CUT's??cruisin


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It is possible but not practical or cost effective. In most cases you would be better off to buy a larger & higher hp tractor.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

You know I have thought about this before. With all the good thing a turbo brings to the table when attached to one of these oil burners, and sence a add on turbo kit for a car runs 2-3 grand, I would think there would be some kit for the tractors. Would not have to be as hitech as a auto setup, so I would think you could get one for less then 2grand out the door. Eaven a tiny little turbo, would give you lower fuel usge, and a little boost in power.


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

thanx, it does seem logical, 
Since the Latest Fad is to put 600 hp, in a station wagon, I thought i would ask.:twoonone:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

AirResearch or Ray Jay turbo both out of calif. and imagine that their names would get you in the right direction.....you need the turbo, waste gate and an adjustable boost valve to operate the waste gate... since your application is low rpm under 2500-3000 would take a different size turbo than a high rpm engine.... low rpm means bigger on the norm but todays technoligy things change so check out these and see if it is worth the hp to dollars... also think of the extra wear on your x amount hp rated tractor...


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

ok, thanx for the update, that sounds like a winter Project:devil:


----------

